# checking transmission oil on hs622



## fairplane

Hi- I just purchased a used 1998 hs622. Can anyone tell me how to check the trans oil level? I have called the dealer and a small engine repair shop and no one can give me the correct procedure. I am a heavy duty mechanic specializing in hydraulics. There are no level plugs and all I can find is a rubber fill? plug. One shop suggested 1 inch below the fill plug but wasn't sure. I have been searching for a free download service manual as well but have found none! Any help would be appreciated as i would like to check the oil before operating as there has been a patch of jb weld or something on the transmission case. It doesnt appear to leak but that doesn't mean its not low! Nothing kills a machine faster than lack of lube. Any info would be appreciated-thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1

Welcome to the forum. Sorry, you won't fid a free shop manual out there for them. I'll take a look at the manual I have and get back with you on that one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello fairplane, welcome to SBF
honda doesn't have free stuff pertaning to "any " of their machines on the web


----------



## bwdbrn1

Owner's manuals can be gotten free in pdf form from their power equipment site for any of their outdoor power equipment.

The shop manual says;

Transmission, 5W-30, 2.0 liter (2.1 qt.)
Auger transmission, #90 gear oil, .16 liter (.17 qt)

Surest way to tell would be to drain, and refill with the correct amount.

I can tell you from looking at the shop manual that the drain plug for the auger transmission is right there on the front of the case, however, the manual covers the disassembly and reassembly of the transmission, but doesn't mention where the drain or fill is.

I have had mine worked on by my dealer, but never done the transmission service myself, so I'm afraid that's the best I can do you myself.


----------



## fairplane

Thanks-I'd appreciate that! The mechanic at the small engine repair shop said he uses the internet to find honda repair info. He said it does take some digging and to look for pdf files-although all my searches were dead ends. I will probably order a manual as I am a firm believer in them-I always purchase shop manuals for all my vehicles.



bwdbrn1 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sorry, you won't fid a free shop manual out there for them. I'll take a look at the manual I have and get back with you on that one.


----------



## bwdbrn1

You can get their shop manuals from at least a couple of different sources.

Honda Power Equipment - Shop Manuals and Service Support Materials


----------



## [email protected]

This one is a little tricky. There is not exact way to check the oil level. Basically, you should drain and refill to get it right.

Going over some notes from a retired engineer, I found this page; look close, and you'll see where the drain bolt / gasket it located, as well as the filler plug. Note the unit must be fully drained, then refilled to the top of the filler hole.

The recommended oil is aprox. 2.1 quarts of SAE 5W-30. Be sure the unit is oriented with the filler hole UP when adding oil.

If the posted .JPG image here is not clear enough, send me your email address and I'll send you a more clear .PDF version.

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## bwdbrn1

There ya' go. Best source for information about your Honda there is.

I checked with my local dealer as well. The drain bolt is on the back of the transmission. If you raise up the back of the snow blower, you'll see it under the frame. You've evidently already found the rubber plug on the upper left side of the transmission. Dealer recommended a funnel with a hose attached to it to fill it with. place the hose in the fill hole, secure the funnel to the area around the muffler shield and pour it in, but expect it to go slowly.

So far as the auger transmission is concerned, basically it is full when nothing runs out of the drain plug with the snow blower sitting on a level surface.


----------



## fairplane

bwdbrn1- thank-you very much for your information and the time you took to even check with your dealer! I am going to drain it and put in new and then I'll be sure!



bwdbrn1 said:


> Owner's manuals can be gotten free in pdf form from their power equipment site for any of their outdoor power equipment.
> 
> The shop manual says;
> 
> Transmission, 5W-30, 2.0 liter (2.1 qt.)
> Auger transmission, #90 gear oil, .16 liter (.17 qt)
> 
> Surest way to tell would be to drain, and refill with the correct amount.
> 
> I can tell you from looking at the shop manual that the drain plug for the auger transmission is right there on the front of the case, however, the manual covers the disassembly and reassembly of the transmission, but doesn't mention where the drain or fill is.
> 
> I have had mine worked on by my dealer, but never done the transmission service myself, so I'm afraid that's the best I can do you myself.


Robert-thank-you for the breakdown of the transmission- the jpeg printed out just fine. Now i know exactly where to find the drain and the correct amount and type.



[email protected] said:


> This one is a little tricky. There is not exact way to check the oil level. Basically, you should drain and refill to get it right.
> 
> Going over some notes from a retired engineer, I found this page; look close, and you'll see where the drain bolt / gasket it located, as well as the filler plug. Note the unit must be fully drained, then refilled to the top of the filler hole.
> 
> The recommended oil is aprox. 2.1 quarts of SAE 5W-30. Be sure the unit is oriented with the filler hole UP when adding oil.
> 
> If the posted .JPG image here is not clear enough, send me your email address and I'll send you a more clear .PDF version.
> 
> [email protected]
> _Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


And thank-you to everyone else who replied and I wish all of you a Merry Christmas and happy blowing! I just turned 50 a year ago and 2 weeks ago used a snowblower ( for the first time)-crafstman single stage with a briggs 3.5 and was acually very impressed at how well that machine worked. I think I will be more impressed with the Honda.


----------



## fairplane

So just an update- just drained the tranny and unfortunately there was less than 1/2 litre. Guess I'll be looking for a leak and hopefully I've caught it before any damage. Anyone have any preferences of 5w/30? Is this just a normal engine oil? Or does Honda recommend a synthetic-regards Harold


----------



## bwdbrn1

You're welcome fairplane. I enjoy going over to my dealer's shop and shooting the breeze every now and then when he isn't busy. You'll be happy to know that the HS622 is the snowblower of choice at his home.

You might want to check the seals around where the drive shaft exits the transmission. When I mentioned that I had service done by my dealer, that was what I was referring to. One of my seals had failed several years ago, and I found all of my transmission oil on the garage floor one day.

Since you posed the question, you got me to thinking I'd go ahead and change the oil in the transmission on mine. Having nothing better to do today, I wrote up a thread about it.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda/1232-how-change-transmission-oil-honda-hs622.html


----------



## Finn

*Great post, but photos aren't available.*

This is a great explanation. I can't access the photos though. I need to top up the transmission oil on my HS622 because I just changed a oil seal. Any chance you can send me the pics? Thanks.


----------

